# Leere Elemente aus Array entfernen



## Der Held (20. März 2002)

Ich will einfach ein Array durchgehen und die elemente die leer sind entfernen. Meine Variante funzt aus eirgendeinem Grund nicht richtig,
würd mich mal interessieren wie eure Methode dafür ist.

Mein Ansatz:


```
// $werte  ist das zu durchlaufende Array


for ($i=0 ; $i<=count($werte);$i++) {
	if ($werte[$i]== "") {
	array_splice($werte, $i,1);
	}
}
```

weiss nicht warum, aber es entfernt nur manche leeren Elemente.

Ideen, Erfahrungen, Comments are welcome...

THX
DH


----------



## René Paschold (20. März 2002)

Versuche es mal so:

```
// $werte  ist das zu durchlaufende Array


for ($i=0 ; $i<=count($werte);$i++) {
    if ($werte[$i]== "") {
    unset ( $werte[$i] );
    }
}
```

Gruß
Fati


----------



## Der Held (20. März 2002)

*Funzt!!!*

Prima, das tut ja herrlich 

Merci


----------

